# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  أغرب 5 أسلحة تم اختراعها

## دموع الغصون

*
*أغرب 5 أسلحة تم اختراعها 








في كل عصر يسعى الإنسان لاختراع الجديد من آلات الدمار ووسائل التفوق العسكري، بعضها لا يصمد في المواجهة، وبعضها يحقق له النصر، وبعضها يكون غريباً كهذهالأسلحةالخمسة.

_

حاملة الطائرات الهوائية 
اشتهرت حاملة الطائرات الهوائية عن طريق روايات الخيال العلمي والأفلام، والفكرة تدور عن منطاد هوائي يمكنه حمل طائرات صغيرة، وقد بدأ تطوير الفكرة على يد البحرية الأميركية أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية وكانت تعتمد على تزويد الطائرات بخطاف يمكنها من التعلق بأسفل المنطاد، لكن نتيجة حوادث المناطيد فقد تم التخلي عن هذا المشروع، أما آخر المحاولات فكانت من خلال تعديل طائرة بوينغ 747 لحمل المقاتلات. 

2


مدفع باكل 

أول مدفع آلي يتم اختراعه، وهو عبارة عن حامل ثلاثي به ماسورة مدفع واحدة مزودة بخزانة دوارة تحمل الطلقات، وقد استخدم في السفن لمنع صعود أحد على متنها، وتميز بإمكانية إطلاق 63 طلقة في 7 دقائق ما كان يعد سرعة كبيرة في وقتها، لكن ما يجعله غريباً هو أنه يستطيع إطلاق نوعين مختلفين من الطلقات: مستديرة، ومكعبة. والتي كانت تستخدم ضد القوات العثمانية باعتبارها أكثر إيلاماً ـ وفق ما كتبه مخترع المدفع الإنكليزي جيمس باكل عام 1718. 

3



كلابة البشر 

من الأسلحة الغريبة التي اخترعها الإنسان ـ كلابة البشر ـ وهي عبارة عن عصا طويلة في نهايتها قوسين بهما أشواك حديدية، وقد استخدمت في العصور الوسطى بأوروبا لجذب الأشخاص من فوق الخيول وأسر الأعداء من الملوك والنبلاء للحصول على فدية مقابل إطلاق سراحهم، كما استخدمت أيضاً للتحكم في المساجين الصعب السيطرة عليهم، ولا يعرف من مخترعها، وقد ظلت مستخدمة حتى القرن الـ18، وتستخدم فرق مكافحة الشغب اليابانية ـ حتى الآن ـ نسخة شبيهة لها تسمى ساسوماتا.

4


كسار السيوف 

أحد الاختراعات التي ظهرت في العصور الوسطى بأوروبا مجهول النسب، عبارة عن خنجر طويل يوجد بأحد حوافه شقوق يمكن للفارس أثناء المعركة أن يمسك سيف عدوه من خلالها وبثنية بسيطة ينكسر نصل السيف.

5





الحيوانات المفخخة 

لم تكن هناك منظمات لحماية الحيوانات وقتها، حيث قامت العديد من الدول باستخدام الحيوانات في الحروب، وقد حاولت الولايات المتحدة تدريب الخفافيش بأعداد كبيرة للهجوم على الأعداء وهي تحمل قنابل، كما درب الروس كلاباً مفخخة على الدخول تحت الدبابات والمدرعات لتنفجر فيها وذلك من خلال إيهامهم أن هناك طعاماً أسفلها.

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*غريب والله تسلميلي ع النقل*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*الله يسلمك طوق راق لي تواجدكِ العطر*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*موضوع جميل جداً وأسلحة فعلا  غريبة
أختراعها الإنسان بشكل غريب 
سلمت يداكِ مودتي لكِ

*

----------


## Sc®ipt

*اول مرة بسمع بهاي الأسلحة عدا كاسر السيوف
اكيد كانت على زمنهم اشي غريب كثير بس خاليا في اغرب و ادهى و اقوى بكثير
عموما شكرا على الموضوع و حلو انه تعرفنا على هاي الاسلحة*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

شكرا للمعلومة الرائعة سلمت يداكي

----------


## دموع الغصون

> *موضوع جميل جداً وأسلحة فعلا  غريبة
> أختراعها الإنسان بشكل غريب 
> سلمت يداكِ مودتي لكِ
> 
> *


*راق لي تواجدك العطر " أمجاد الشموخ " 
أتمنى للجميع الفائدة*

----------


## دموع الغصون

> *اول مرة بسمع بهاي الأسلحة عدا كاسر السيوف
> اكيد كانت على زمنهم اشي غريب كثير بس خاليا في اغرب و ادهى و اقوى بكثير
> عموما شكرا على الموضوع و حلو انه تعرفنا على هاي الاسلحة*


*بالتأكيد " سكربت " بزمنهم كان اختراع قوي و جديد ومتل ماشفنا في منهم طوروهم ، الفكرة أنهم اخترعو شي من لاشيء ، اما هلا الأسلحة أحدث بكثير ، مطورة لمستويات تفوق العقل البشري ، بس مو اختراع منهم كانت معتمده يعني مطورة ، راق لي تواجدك وتعليقك العطر*

----------


## دموع الغصون

> شكرا للمعلومة الرائعة سلمت يداكي


*و إديكِ " مطر" راق لي مروركِ*

----------


## الوسادة

*طول عمره العنف بقلب البشر 

يسلمو دموع معلومات حلوة بس فعلا كسار السيوف و كلابة البشر اجرام صح*

----------


## دموع الغصون

هلا أكيد لكل شي إيجابيات وسلبيات هدول وسائل لدفاع عن النفس و للهجوم فطبيعي يكونو اجرام 
مشكورة على المرور العطر

----------

